# Cutting Down a Fridge/Freezer into a Fermentation Chamber



## EvilTwin (14/8/13)

Hey All,

I've seen some modifications of smaller bar fridges mentioned on here, but I'm sure someone has had a go at what I'm considering. A mate of mine has a smallish fridge he isn't using.

Its a Samsung - http://www.productreview.com.au/p/samsung-sr21nme.html

And I was wondering if there are any pit falls in trying to remove the wall between fridge and freezer, to make one larger chamber for temperature controller fermentation. One concern is having two different thermostats but figured I might be okay given I was going to do a STC-1000 controller for cooling and heat ? Also I was a bit unsure if there could be any internal elements I might damage by trying to put the wall out ? I was also thinking I might need to put back a smaller cross bar so the fridge seals worked okay - or maybe keep the existing bar and just cut out the middle?

Anyone tried this at home ? I don't really want shell out any cash unless I know its doable - happy to wait for a better sized (no freezer fridge). 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## KingKong (14/8/13)

I have read of people putting fans in to keep the air flow between the two and level out the temp. You could set the fans to come on with the STC.


----------

